# King's Creek Plantation - Owner's Update Weekend



## jasenj1 (Feb 15, 2014)

The wife and I are here at KCP in Williamsburg enjoying a three night "owner's update" getaway. For $79 we got a nice weekend away and a $100 gift card to the nearby outlet mall.

The owner update was nothing but a push to buy II points. The sales guy pushed the flexibility of points, the ability to do weekend getaways rather than just full weeks, use them for car rental, etc. 

Me: Do they trade into Disney?
Salesguy: No. BUT Disney's coming to II.
Me: (Thinking) Uh huh. Call me when they do.

Salesguy: All the best resorts are moving away from RCI and weeks and going points. It's going to get harder and harder for you to trade into what you want.
Me: We've had no problems trading. And we don't trade much anyway. And if it ever gets hard we'll pick up points on the secondary market for far cheaper than you're offering them.
Salesguy: But not OUR points. Our points are special.

Me: We're very happy with what we have. We live nearby and come use the pool and facilities quite often. By dropping our unit in the resort's rental pool we make ~$500/yr (after deducting the MF) for not using our week. I bought my week for $50 on eBay and I can buy a dozen more for the same price or less any day of the week.

Salesguy: You'll be back. You'll want points.
Me: Uh huh. :hysterical:

- Jasen.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 16, 2014)

You have learned the key word ..NO !!!


----------



## mdurette (Feb 16, 2014)

Wonder why they are pushing II so much.    They are dual...did they mention if they are thinking about going to II exclusively?

I deposit my Kings Creeks weeks with RCI and get a decent amount of TPUs for them.....which I can use to get DVC.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I own at KCP and we get spates of phone calls from them for owners' updates, which we ignore. I've been wondering what they were pushing. For a while they wanted to come to our house (in NJ) to make a presentation!


----------



## jasenj1 (Feb 16, 2014)

They have II plastered all over the walls - no sign of RCI. The salesguy said the owners requested points and pushed the resort to go to points. Not this owner.

The salesguy made it seem weeks are obsolete and points are the way "everyone" is doing it these days. I asked what would happen to my ownership if we did nothing and he said it wouldn't change.

I don't know how the RCI & II affiliation stuff works. And II still has a weeks program, right? So I can just join II any time I like and use my week just like with RCI, right?

After I shut the guy down on the points upgrade he wasn't interested in talking.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 16, 2014)

*King's Creek Plantation - Williamsburg Virginia*

_
Have KCP cottages,  townes & 
estates been remodeled lately. _

How much are the annual fees - transfer fee $ 
(includes the title transfer and deed recording)


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 16, 2014)

*Club Explore at Kings Creek Plantation 13 page pdf*

*
Interval International External Exchange Points Chart  *

http:// www. kingscreekplantation .com/
images/stories/lowres_kcp_clubexplore_vacation_sheets.pdf


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 16, 2014)

Generally when you own deeded TS and the developer changes exchange companies they affiliate with, it doesn't mean the members can't continue to use the old company.  It just means that the developer will be using the new company to deposit any developer and HOA owned units.  On the other hand since they are going to points now, they can make a deal with the new exchange company to only allow owners who have converted to points to use the new company.  Once someone is in points they can not choose from year to year who to use, they are generally stuck with one company using the points.  It is possible to use an independent company if you are in points but the developer can make it difficult by refusing to verify ownership for the exchange company.

The "updater" only gets a commission if he talks you into converting or buying something new.  He has no desire in explaining how to best use what you have now unless you are paying to "upgrade".


----------



## jasenj1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Miss Marty said:


> _
> Have KCP cottages,  townes & estates been remodeled lately. _


We saw several cottages being remodeled while we were there.



> How much are the annual fees


We have a 3BR Cottage and the MF is $700, which is an increase from $670 last year.
RCI TPU is about 21 for the 2BR side & 17 for the 1BR side.



> - transfer fee $ (includes the title transfer and deed recording)


Transfer fee is $500 - which is very high, but they do the title transfer and deed recording for you. My understanding is that other transfer fees do not cover that work.

FWIW, I went to II's website and started to create an account as a weeks owner. KCP was one of the resort choices.

- Jasen.


----------



## coachb (Feb 22, 2014)

Cottage owners have the option of either RCI or Interval. Townes and Estate owners are Interval only.


----------

